# PCIII ???



## huntin brute (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a 2008 750 brute force and I will be getting exhaust soon when I make up my mind. Right now my bike is completely stock other than a uni filter.

My question is will I notice any gains if I put on the pcIII now with just the uni filter? If so what kinda gains should I expect to see (low end, top end, or what)?

Thanks!!


----------



## huntin brute (Jun 9, 2010)

I know somebody knows the answer considering every other person has a pcIII haha. 

Thanks!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You will likely not see any gains from just the programmer and filter.
When installed and tuned close enough, you should see a noticeable boost in several areas of the throttle position - in combination with a free flowing pipe.


----------



## huntin brute (Jun 9, 2010)

I haven't made up my mind about an exhaust yet and I didn't know if it would even be worth it to put the PCIII on now. Sounds like I might as well just wait and order them together. Thanks again.


----------



## RedBeard (May 3, 2010)

I researched getting one for my brute right away when I bought it (2 yrs. ago in Aug.) on some other atv sites. From what I was reading, it did clean up the fuel mapping a noticeable amount, according to folks at that time (with no other mods). I did buy one, but put it on my snowmobile (with pipe set), there by blowing my budget at that time. I will be buying a PCIII and a full pipe set, although I may do some motor work first. 

If you are serious about getting one, I'd keep an eye out for a used one in the classifieds and e-bay, a person may be able to save a few bucks, and it is easy to update the software over the web.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

huntin brute said:


> I haven't made up my mind about an exhaust yet and I didn't know if it would even be worth it to put the PCIII on now. Sounds like I might as well just wait and order them together. Thanks again.


I went with the Muzzy Pro Pipe, and the MSD Enhancer FI(Fuel and Ignition controller):bigok:


----------



## huntin brute (Jun 9, 2010)

Do you have a webiste for the msd enchancer?

So it controls fuel and ignition where the pcIII is only fuel, correct?


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

huntin brute said:


> Do you have a webiste for the msd enchancer?
> 
> So it controls fuel and ignition where the pcIII is only fuel, correct?


Yes. Use your laptop to make changes to timing and fuel.

Here is a link to the users manual.http://cid-a8627a30fc3a7757.office.live.com/self.aspx/.Public/MSD4244^_frm29691.pdf

You can read up on a large discussion on Kawiriders, started by "HunterWorks"

-------------------
http://www.msdpowersports.com/rhino.html
-------------------

I know it says Teryx, but it does work on Brute 750s.
*Charge FI Controller for the 2009-2010 Kawasaki Teryx 750E FI*

From the trails to the track, The Charge FI fuel and ignition controller delivers unparalleled performance to your Teryx. Select from 10 performance calibrations or create your own custom fuel and ignition curve for any engine configuration. 







Features:


 Direct Plug-in Connectors
 Fully sealed controller
 One low speed limiting curve
 Increased vehicle speed
 10-Pre-set fuel & Ignition maps
 Adjust fuel and ignition for any engine modifications
 PC Programmable for the custom tuner
 Less then ten minutes to install
 Overrides reverse rev-limiter


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Here are 2 videos of the Muzzy Pro, and the MSD controller.


----------



## huntin brute (Jun 9, 2010)

Does the MSD take out the low end timing retard too?


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

huntin brute said:


> Does the MSD take out the low end timing retard too?



http://www.kawieriders.com/forum/ka...u/93251-testing-msd-efi-brute-going-good.htmlRead this thread entirely.



Hunterworks said:


> CWILLIAMS said:
> 
> 
> > Does it take out the low speed timing retard?
> ...


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

yes it does get an msd it is awesome noticable difference in power stock is 29rwhp with what i have i now have 45rwhp


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Look at the dyno results of a Stock 750 with a Muzzy Pro and a MSD. The results speak for themselves.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4531&highlight=dyno+charts



Brute650i said:


> *Courtesy of Vforcejohn:*
> 
> *Stock 750 VS Muzzy Pro Pipe 750*
> 
> ...


----------

